
Show HN: Botmake.io – Super simple and clean chatbot creation tool - faridmovsumov
https://botmake.io/
======
CallMeMarc
At least on mobile (also with the "desktop version" feature in chrome) it was
a real pain in the ass to compare the pricing plans, everything has the same
color/font and nothing stands out (like the numbers for example). I think one
of these pricing tables with the plans on the x and the features on the y axis
would be a good idea. :)

~~~
faridmovsumov
Thanks for the feedback I will try to improve it

------
tazard
Neat, I have a few thoughts. It took me awhile to realize the showcase we're
interactive though. I just assumed they were sponsors or something and
scrolled past.

I feel like maybe the response times are to fast? (They seem instant) so it
doesnt feel like a real conversation.

Also aside from being cool (well done) I'm not sure what the purpose of this
is. Why do I want it?

~~~
faridmovsumov
Thanks for your thoughts, I am not sure how can I specify showcase is
clickable actually need to think about it UX wise. It is not secret that they
are bots and response time is fast naturally. Maybe in future when we have
more things happening in background and more users it will slow down a bit :)

This can be used as a support bot or for just entertainment purposes. It is
all about imagination of users.

------
faridmovsumov
This is my new side project. I am very excited to share it with HN community.

